# Giorgio Lontano já é....MILENÁRIO



## Tomby

*Parabéns pelas suas primeiras mil mensagens e pelas contribuições aos fóruns portugueses. *
*TT. *


----------



## Mangato

Piano, piano já é mil o Giorgio Lontano. 

Parabéns amigo


----------



## Vanda

Jorge, longe??? Onde? 1000?? 

Valeu, Giorgio! 

Que bom contar com sua ajuda e atenção! 

Que venham mais 1000, logo logo!




​


----------



## amistad2008

Parabéns pelos seus Mil posts!!!

Valeu pela sua ajuda no fórum, espero que todos possamos contar sempre com sua sabedoria.

Abraços mil!


----------



## coquis14

Parabéns Giorgão!.Muy felíz por usted ,realmente se lo merece , aporta grandes conocimientos y cordura en el foro.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Gente!
 
É bem difícil encontrar as palavras para agradecer a todos vocês, não só pelos parabéns, mas por tudo o que tenho apreendido neste fórum. Quando as pessoas me perguntam onde aprendi (e estou apreendendo) o Português, como me atrever a dizer que sou autodidata, se tenho tantos professores que são vocês, caros foreros?
 
TT, caro gigante, muito obrigado por começar este fio, e por as grandes contribuições que sempre faz á minha aprendizagem. ¡Gracias! 
 
Gatão de botas, gracias por la amistad; la Tierra del Quetzal te está esperando.
 
Vanda, que posso dizer-lhe que não tenha dito já? Mil vezes muito obrigado! 
 
Amistad, você é amável demais comigo. Sabedoria? Sei lá... Amor por as línguas? Pode apostar! Abraço. 
 
Coquis (xará, né?), gracias por las palabras de aliento. Sos mi “compañero voseante” en el foro portugués. 

 
Valeu pessoal!


----------



## olivinha

Querido Jorginho,
À sua festa eu não poderia faltar.
Parabéns pelas 1000 valiosas contribuições. É realmente um prazer compartir fóruns com você.
Um abração.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congratulazioni, Giorgio!


----------



## Vampiro

Parabéns pelos seus mil posts, meu amigo.
I hope to be here for the next 1000...
Y un gran abrazo para ti.

Saludos.
_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Foreros, me honran mucho con sus mensajes. Como me dice mi suegra (en broma, pero yo lo digo en serio): "_no merezco tanto_".

Oli, o prazer é meu. O que ia fazer sem gente como você no fórum? 

Grazie Laura. : Le lezioni _foristiche_ d'Italiano hanno cominciato. 

Vampi, ¿sabéi que tengo algunos amigos en Chile? ¡Es un honor contarte entre ellos, po! 

¡Gracias a todos!

Beijos (for the girls ) y abracci (for all).


----------



## bb008

*¡Giorgo, nos tropezamos pocos, pero siempre es enriquecedor leer tus aportes. Felicidades por esos miles!*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns. É agradável ter a sua companhia.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Gracias por las palabras bb008. Saludos hasta Venezuela. 

Obrigado Out. É grato encontrar-lhe até nos fóruns não-portugueses também. Algum dia espero igualar a sua quantidade de posts! 

Sds.


----------



## MOMO2

*C i a o **G i o r g i o,*
*c o n g r a t u l a z i o n i *
*e*
*g r a z i e.*

*Momo2*


----------



## Pilar Obón

¡FELICIDADES, GIORGIO!

Un beso

Pilar


----------



## emm1366

Algunos nombres se van haciendo prominentes en estos foros y el tuyo lo es.

Felicidades.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Grazie per il messaggio grazioso, MOMO2. 

 
Pilar: Muchas gracias. Un beso para vos también. 

 
Emm: Gracias por la inyección de autoestima, me sonrojaste. 

¡Gracias amigos!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

emm1366 said:


> Algunos nombres se van haciendo prominentes en estos foros y el tuyo lo es.
> 
> Felicidades.


Con tu permiso Emm...me uno a tu comentario, muy acertado...

Felicidades Giorgio, y que sigamos encontrandonos en esta compartidera de conocimientos, bromas y compañerismo...

un abrazo con beso

Rosa


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Gracias Rosa. Me siento muy halagado con lo que decís. 

Un abrazo con beso de regreso. Últimamente me dio por rimar sin querer


----------



## Nanon

Chi va sano... vai para mais mil! Espero ter o prazer de lê-los!!
Beijos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Merci Nanon
 
Meus melhores desejos para você também.  
 
Abraços.
 
Georges Lointaine.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Para os seus mil posts seria muito pouco dizer *um milhão de vezes MUITO OBRIGADO!*
Consegue, então, ter uma noção do valor do que fez por aqui?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Muito obrigado, Muito obrigado! 

Todos vocês continuam a me bajular. 

Valeu pessoal!


----------

